# Do I really need VDC in Toronto, Canada?



## The Dude (Jan 26, 2006)

After a lot of test drive and research, I finally narrow down my choice between the X-Trail AWD SE and the LE with/VDC. Both AUTO.

M.S.R.P for SE AUTO is $30998, for LE w/VDC is $34598.

Considering the price difference between them is $3600+15%, IMHO that’s A LOT to pay for Leather auto seats (which I don’t really need), Climate Control (I don’t find it THAT useful in my brother’s 05 Maxmia anyways), Spoiler (pay more for gas), and 17” wheels( it’s a SUV and more $ for snow tires?). 

The only 2 things that concern me are the Side-Impact airbags and VDC. 
My question is do I really need VDC with the 4WD system. If I just set the system to AUTO would it engage the rear wheels if it detects slipage? So even if one wheel is slipping I would still have power in 3 other wheels rite? As for VDC cutting throttle, I know when the wheels are slipping it’s time to easy off the gas. But then I am also getting information that the AWD system is useless beyond 30km, and on really icy roads when there’s no grip on all 4 wheels it really helps. 

So what should I do here, should I spend the extra $4140 for VDC and Side-impact airbags or I am better off getting a really good set of snow tires and save some money? I’ve never own a 4WD vehicle before, and I’ve never drive anything without Traction control, so any advice would really help. Thank you.

BTW, what do you guys think is the best color for X-Trail? I am think about red, blue and maybe white?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Just my 2 c,

With AWD I do not think you need VDC that badly.
You are going to LOVE the 4x4 traction in snow. (...where are you from?)
Keep the extra 4 G for other goodies  there are lots to choose from if you are a fan (take a look around this section of the Forums)
Thats what I did... I did not go for the LE but did get leather done after the fact. But then again that is really very personal taste.... just like color of underwear ..uhhh.. I mean color of your X-Trail 

Welcome to Nissan Forums
(take some time to fill in your personal info...)


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, I live in Newmarket and have an '05 LE w/ VDC. I've yet to "use" the VDC. I don't even know exactly what it will and won't do to be honest. To me it was a $400 afterthought. I had decided on the LE anyway and figured for an extra $400 the VDC was probably a good thing. I love the leather, power driver's seat and auto climate control but to each his own. I'm not crazy about the spoiler either.
I got dedicated snow wheels/tires too. My wife's do with our first baby at the end of March and the X-Trail will be hers so I figured safety 1st.
Pre X-Trail I've never owned snow tires, a vehicle with t/c, or automatic AWD.
You don't have to get 17" snow wheels/tires by the way. 16" or even 15" would work - cheaper.
Colour? I have silver. White looks awesome in my opinion but only when perfectly clean. If you lived in Florida I'd say white for sure. Up here though white and black don't look so good most of the time. Sand was our second choice.
As for VDC cutting throttle, I'm not sure. Like I say, I've never had mine engage (there's a little light on the dash for VDC that's never come on). On the first big snow with this vehicle though I stomped on the gas from a dead stop in AUTO mode and it just took off straight and true. On the dash the "SLP" light was flashing like crazy though. I believe this is separate from VDC. I THOUGHT VDC was more for correcting/preventing under and oversteer in emergency situations - not sure though. In fact, I posted a thread asking about this and didn't really get the answers I was ghoping for. I still need to find a big, empty, snow-covered parking lot to play around in to find out what this VDC's all about for myself.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*VDC - From the Internet*

"Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC) enhances performance in emergency maneuvers, helping to improve control even on slippery surfaces by managing engine power and modifying brake pressure for each wheel individually. It also helps correct over- or understeer caused by the driver, so the vehicle can stay on its intended course.VDC is designed to help improve driving stability, but does not prevent accidents due to abrupt steering or by carelessness or dangerous driving techniques. Always drive safely."

Stephen


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

Rockford said:


> Ok, I live in Newmarket and have an '05 LE w/ VDC. I've yet to "use" the VDC. I don't even know exactly what it will and won't do to be honest. To me it was a $400 afterthought. I had decided on the LE anyway and figured for an extra $400 the VDC was probably a good thing. I love the leather, power driver's seat and auto climate control but to each his own. I'm not crazy about the spoiler either.
> I got dedicated snow wheels/tires too. My wife's do with our first baby at the end of March and the X-Trail will be hers so I figured safety 1st.
> Pre X-Trail I've never owned snow tires, a vehicle with t/c, or automatic AWD.
> You don't have to get 17" snow wheels/tires by the way. 16" or even 15" would work - cheaper.
> ...


The Slip light indicates that the VDC is working. When the 4wd is working there are no warning lights in the instrument panels.

Under extreme conditions i've seen the 4WD(yellow one) flash slowly when in lock. 

The VDC I think that it should be a must if you are going offroading, since it kind of simulates an LSD if you dont have too much grip in a tyre or if the tyre is in the air.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

driftking said:


> The Slip light indicates that the VDC is working.


Really? Maybe I'm confused. I thought there was a VDC light on the dash but maybe it's the VDC OFF (you can turn it off) light that I'm thinking of.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

Rockford said:


> Really? Maybe I'm confused. I thought there was a VDC light on the dash but maybe it's the VDC OFF (you can turn it off) light that I'm thinking of.


The VDC off is only for disabling the VDC.

I guess that you felt a little vibration from the pedal/body from the calipers hitting it hard when the Slip light was on. there are two things working, the brakes and rear diff. in some cases the engine power is limited to prevent wheel spin.

I would in fact love to have vdc!, It's easy to partially lift a tyre, and the vdc does wonders in this conditions (at least how I have found in the pathfinder).


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

"The VDC off is only for disabling the VDC."

Ya, and I'm not sure why I woudld ever choose to turn it off but whatever.

"I guess that you felt a little vibration from the pedal/body from the calipers hitting it hard when the Slip light was on. there are two things working, the brakes and rear diff. in some cases the engine power is limited to prevent wheel spin."

Acutally, aside from the light, I didn't notice a thing. Mind you, the only time I've seen the light was when I mashed the throttle in AUTO from a dead stop in heavy snow so maybe snow tires and engaging the rear diff was enough. I didn't notice power being sapped.

"I would in fact love to have vdc!, It's easy to partially lift a tyre, and the vdc does wonders in this conditions (at least how I have found in the pathfinder)."

I know what you mean but I hope I never lift a tire (no off-roading for me). If I ever did it even VDC wouldn't save me.

Btw, I checked my dash closely and there is no VDC light like I thought. Just "SLIP" and "VDC OFF". No wonder I never saw "VDC" flashing at me!


----------

